# Transporting your Full Body Decoys - Tips?



## sleeri (Oct 9, 2006)

How do you transport your full bodies (on the field / truck / trailer)?

I've got 18 GHG Full bodies. I'm using the 6-slot GHG bags, which seem to fine. I'm just wondering if there's a more efficient way to pack the goose decoys? I'm planning on adding at least another 18-24 decoys, so I want to make sure I keep the decoys safe and pack efficiently.


----------



## gamberc (Mar 10, 2008)

well the best way for that is keep using your 6 slot if you have ffd put pillow cases over them DOES A WORLD OF GOOD! But we use the 6 slot bags and haul them with a trailer


----------



## ej4prmc (Dec 3, 2004)

Buy the FFD LESSER Feeders... way lighter, fit more in the truck/car, I just use FFD active greaters


----------



## TrevorB (Dec 21, 2008)

Another tip,
The Avery 6-slot decoy bags have one side of the bag that is padded for stacking ability, or to be hitting against a trailer wall. The side without the Ducks Unlimited logo on it is the padded side.

Feel the side with the DU logo, and then the opposite side and you will be able to tell the difference.

This way, if you are stacking them, put the padded side down, and all decoys being stacked have the extra padding.


----------



## kingcanada (Sep 19, 2009)

good tip. i had not noticed that. i just use big burlap wool sacks for my progrades, but the ffd's stay in the supplied bag they come in. i often park at the edge of the field and pack my bags in if it's a morning hunt. don't need tire tracks in the frost, it's pretty unnatural. many sets of foot prints over differing paths is not as obvious. those 6 slot bags make walking out a breeze. i would buy some for my progrades if they did not cost so much.


----------



## sleeri (Oct 9, 2006)

Thanks for the tips guys.


----------



## xTrMWtRFwLr (Jul 28, 2009)

When transfering our fullbodys out in the field with motion bases we use a ten foot conduit pipe that is 3/4 in size and just slide the decoys over that and put them shoulder to shoulder between two guys and you can easily take out about 40 plus with four guyz this way if you cannot drive or trailer them into the fields. Hope this helps you or gives you some pointers :beer:


----------



## honkerslayr (Dec 14, 2006)

gamberc said:


> well the best way for that is keep using your 6 slot if you have ffd put pillow cases over them DOES A WORLD OF GOOD! But we use the 6 slot bags and haul them with a trailer


That sounds like the way we do it. To us it seems to be the most efficient way of hauling the dekes. The pillow cases we use even without the ffd's just to insure they stay nice, also throw a sock over the flocked heads. And some of the dekes we use are hardcores and we can double them up in each slot saves time, money, and room. :beer:


----------

